# Acute Performance | ADV1 Releases New Wheels @ SEMA



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

Per their blog post. I've gone ahead and pointed out the interesting tidbits. 

So you wanted to know what the 2013 Wheel Industry is going to look like next year? Lucky for you we released it this year for everyone to check out at the ADV.1 booth at the 2012 SEMA convention in the city of sin, Las Vegas. ADV.1 rocked the wheel hall with our 2 story booth where we debuted over 54 new and redesigned wheel styles for 2013 along with *our brand new forging line - the MV2, or Monoblock v2.0*.

The *MV2 is a 2-piece monoblock wheel *that expands on the strengths of our monoblock lineup that* features lightweight, strong wheels, with copious amounts of concavity *but goes further to remove some of it's limitations. No longer are we restricted by our 1-piece forging's widths or set concave profiles. *This means you can have any width you want, with more concavity, in any of our wheels styles*. They are available with or without exposed hardware and will be offered at an *entry level price point similar to our TF series*.

*Pricing hasn't formally been released but their TF series started at $4960 MSRP for 20". If you'd like more info, PM me and I'll add you to the list as soon as I get more information.*




































































































Thanks,

Michael
Owner
Acute Performance


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait for these to be released


----------

